# Update grub2 ? [solved]

## cwc

I just built a new kernel on a new system.

The old kernel is uname -a

Linux ciclo 4.1.12-gentoo #10 SMP Sun Jan 3 19:05:10 2016 x86_64 AMD FX(tm)-4350 Quad-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.1.12-gentoo

  [2]   linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1 *

Would I run grub2-mkconfig  again?

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Generating grub.cfg ...

Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.3.0-gentoo

done

On my old no efi system I would edit the grub.conf file and manually set the kernel I just compiled to boot.

```

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r1

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r1 (rescue)

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb

```

----------

## cwc

solved:

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

I made a backup of the old grub.cfg in case my kernel crashes

----------

